# Doe vs. Wether



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

All other things being equal do you see any differences in a doe vs. a wether as far as typical temperament & suitability as a packgoat?

I found a gorgeous saanen/lamancha doeling that looks huge.

I'm looking for a packgoat to carry grandkids, so gentle temperament & size is important. Not sure my alpines will get big enough, or be laid back enough.

Of course this gorgeous girl is just a kid so all my grandkids, other than the youngest, will be too big to ride by the time she's ready to pack. :?

Oh but how I'd love to have an excuse to run pick her up!

Also I just found someone very close that has saanen kids (some with a little alpine) for $20 - $65 each!

I may go get a couple of these anyhow! They're less than five miles away and will make a deal on a bunch! SO TEMPTING!! Anyone want one too?  Hoping to get more info about them but no answer right now.


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

I picked up my new kid today! He is two weeks old.

The gal I got him from got all her does from someone that breeds for pack goats. The does are all huge 1/2 Alpine 1/2 Saanens and she used a pure Saanen buck.

My new kid (my 5 yo grandson wants to name him Jack) is 1/4 Alpine 3/4 Saanen and is naturally polled. She had one other naturally polled buckling but I resisted the strong urge to take both (or all nine kids) home and only got one so it will bond closely to me.

He's so dang cute! Here he is....
[attachment=0:15hjrtlr]DSC07126 Jack 5-18-11 PSC8-500x400.jpg[/attachment:15hjrtlr]


----------



## duffontap (Apr 8, 2010)

Great looking little Saanen! I hope he gets huge for you. 

I hope a few people will comment on the viability of 'packdoes.' We have a doe that we milk and we plan to have her carry her own grain when we do overnight trips so she can keep the milk production up. I know a lot of people have packed does, but I haven't found a good, 'go-to' source of info for packing with them. Perhaps Rex or Carolyn will chime in.

JD


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm sure Rex could make a great little DoeBra to protect her from injury from sharp sticks. Heck Rex could probably make her look like Madonna with a couple funnels. 

Why do goats have up to six kids and only need two funnels when cows have two calfs and need six funnels?


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

They are not that much different than wethers. If they have never kidded they will not have an udder to protect. If they have kidded but have a good udder they will not have any problems. Once in awhile you get a doe with leftover swing under there but mostly it goes away after they dry up.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

I have the bad (?) luck that most of my does develop a more or less small udder even without having kidded (coming from dairy lines that was to be feared).

I also found that after kidding and raising kids my does take up to two years to come back in enough shape for a standard saddle to fit them again (loosing weight while raising the kids).

I had only one doe that was able to raise kids and pack light (a 1/4 boer cross).


----------



## duffontap (Apr 8, 2010)

sweetgoatmama said:


> They are not that much different than wethers. If they have never kidded they will not have an udder to protect. If they have kidded but have a good udder they will not have any problems. Once in awhile you get a doe with leftover swing under there but mostly it goes away after they dry up.


Carolyn, do the same rules apply with does as with wethers? For example, serious packing after 3 years of age, and up to 25-30% of body weight for fit animals? My 2-year-old Oberhasli doe has long legs and a nice, well-attached udder so I'd like her to start carrying a little grain on trips this summer so I can keep her weight and production up. I was thinking 10-15% of body weight at her age (of course the pack gets lighter every day when you're eating the contents). Is that reasonable? JD


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for the replies!

I ended up getting a 2 week old buckling, 1/4 Alpine & 3/4 Saanen. He is naturally polled. The breeder had about 9 kids, with a few more also naturally polled.

I'm tempted to go get another, maybe a doe! 

The doe I'm conditioning to pack right now has never kidded and doesn't have any udder development. She is 4 years old I believe (without checking my records). My older doe who has kidded but not for a few years still has quite a bit more udder.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

The weight rules are the same for does as wethers.


----------

